# Any Aussies selling tools



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey fellas looking for second hand tools to get me goin corner roller head, flusher, screw gun that what I'm looking at firstly


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey fellas looking for second hand tools to get me goin corner roller head, flusher, screw gun that what I'm looking at firstly


Cazna has heaps of tools!:whistling2:
He's in NZ so ask him!!:thumbsup:


----------

